# Akron Ohio



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Now looking for subs for the upcomming season. 
Must have good reliable equipment
Experience 
Cell phone 
PM me


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

What is your rate of pay? I have a F-250 with a 7.5 blade and tailgate spreader. Also I have a F-Super Duty 3yd. Dump with a v-bo salter. Let me know thanks Keith:waving:


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Where are you located? How well do you know akron? Do you have a cell phone?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

I know Akron pretty good uncle used to live there and I do have a cell.


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

I might be interested too.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

send my your e mail we have 1 extra truck in that area that does not have a full route


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Where abouts is the route your looking to fill? What equipement do you have


----------

